
How to learn JavaScript - cocoflunchy
https://sivers.org/learn-js
======
GoToRO
"If you want a good-paying job, you can get hired almost anywhere."

Funny you say that... it didn't work for me. They don't care about javascript,
they care only about the framework they are using. The majority of companies
anyways.

